# What types of P's are the easiest to breed?



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I am just curious. I might like to try breeding in the future.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

redbellies are the only piranhas that are relatively easy to breed


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

form all that i have red and heard i have only heard of ppl breeding RBP's on this forum.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

anyone know why that is? There are so many varieties that youd think more then 1 type would breed in captivity...

RBP's will probobly be my first attempt, but it would be nice to try at least one other type.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> anyone know why that is? There are so many varieties that youd think more then 1 type would breed in captivity...
> 
> RBP's will probobly be my first attempt, but it would be nice to try at least one other type.


Deal is it is almost immpossible to breed most types of piranha because they kill eachother before anyhting happens.
And yes people have tried to breed numerous types but only a few have been successful. A memeber of this form even tried to breed irritans (so far unsuccessfully).

As to what I have heard.
P.Natts
P.Carbie
S.Geryi
S.Rhom (heard of one success in a 1000gal tank or something)

*Have been breed. I know there are a couple others but I forget them.

Anyway don't trust me on this stuff just take a look at The OPEFE website.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

steve1337 said:


> anyone know why that is? There are so many varieties that youd think more then 1 type would breed in captivity...
> 
> RBP's will probobly be my first attempt, but it would be nice to try at least one other type.


I think much of it has to do with the majority of reds people are breeding were tank raised. Most others are wild caught at somepoint.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> anyone know why that is? There are so many varieties that youd think more then 1 type would breed in captivity...
> 
> RBP's will probobly be my first attempt, but it would be nice to try at least one other type.


Deal is it is almost immpossible to breed most types of piranha because they kill eachother before anyhting happens.
And yes people have tried to breed numerous types but only a few have been successful. A memeber of this form even tried to breed irritans (so far unsuccessfully).

As to what I have heard.
P.Natts
P.Carbie
*S.Geryi*
S.Rhom (heard of one success in a 1000gal tank or something)

*Have been breed. I know there are a couple others but I forget them.

Anyway don't trust me on this stuff just take a look at The OPEFE website.
[/quote]

Not sure about the Geryi. There were rumors about someone in singapore or thailand, but it its the internet.


----------

